

India launches $35 7-inch Android tablet - anuj
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/india-unveils-35-7inch-android-tablet-aakash/190406-11.html

======
BCounsell
Now this is interesting... for the longest time I have heard only rumors.

The price can still be dropped? This might make internet access viable for
many people.

~~~
dlsspy
I'll believe it when there's a buy now button.

